# neuer pc



## loewenhool (8. September 2003)

Hallo, Ich bin neu hier,aber habe ein grosses Problem.. Ich habe heute einen neuen PC bekommen,AMD XP2000, ohne Betriebssystem, beim Booten bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz! Es macht zwar Piep,und wenn ich eine XP cd eingelegt habe und die Resettaste drücke kommen manchmal auch streifen am Monitor, auf denen man erahnen kann dass es das startmenue sein könnte, aber sonst bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz.. Ein Freund hat gemeint, kein BIOS vorhanden, ich habe keine ahnung davon, vielleicht weiss von euch jemand weiter..?


----------



## blubber (9. September 2003)

Hi,

dein Freund scheint genau so wenig Ahnung zu haben 

Check mal alle Kabelverbindungen, besonders die von Monitor / Grafikkarte. Check auch mal, ob alle PCI/AGP Karten richtig im Slot stecken.......

bye


----------



## loewenhool (9. September 2003)

Hallo an alle, PC  ist ok. Die Grafikkarte war Schrott, neue rein, alles läuft.... aber danke....


----------

